# Help with the most common problem when starting to learn backside 360s.



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

It's all about the take off. When you leave the jump, if your leaning back it will translate into the landing. I had this issue for years. Best advice I can give is to get over top of the board more. People tend to lean back when they wind up for the spin. Initially sucking my knees up into my chest helped a bit with correcting my issue. Thing is when you finally find that correct plane, it will smooth everything out, and you'll know it instantly.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

sclogger said:


> It's all about the take off. When you leave the jump, if your leaning back it will translate into the landing. I had this issue for years. Best advice I can give is to get over top of the board more. People tend to lean back when they wind up for the spin. Initially sucking my knees up into my chest helped a bit with correcting my issue. Thing is when you finally find that correct plane, it will smooth everything out, and you'll know it instantly.


This. And one thing I've seen in many cases is that people start spinning a bit too early. When you still touch the snow and start spinning, it causes the board to slip a bit and makes your axis go crooked. This is what people do when doing corks and bigger spins. It works well in those cases but in a 360 it makes it way harder since you don't spin enough to correct your position for the landing. Sorry, quite hard to explain, hope you get it


----------



## jj998 (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't know much about spins but this is the definitive spin tutorial of youtube
How to 360, 540 and 720 on a Snowboard - Frontside and Backside Spinning Trick Tips - Regular - YouTube. The approach to the jump is just as important as the jump. In the video you posted you can clearly see that his weight is on the backfoot and he is "jumping" from the backfoot. Curiously I have a tendency to initiate a spin on flat ground(no jump) from my better foot which happens to be the back foot. For me this habit disappears on jumps because when I was a kid I learned that you will get wrecked on big jumps that way(the kicker will send you on your back) hehe. Imo there is a mental inclination to use the stronger foot for initiating the rotation when you are starting out. Anyways learn your approach, practice those 180fs/bs, practice spins with tiny air(you don't need a jump for 360), don't push from your backfoot and then progress to bigger things, good luck!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr_Orange said:


> I found a video that shows exactly the kind of problem I have with backside 360's:
> 
> Backside 360 Snowboarding at Revelstoke, BC, Canada - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

That dude actually touched the snow with his trailing hand on take off... He never even gave himself a chance. Take off and pop so that you are level in the air. when you get to the lip just pop/jump up, don't just try to rotate. 

If you can't to a perfect back one and land level then don't even try a 3 and think your going to land properly. Back it up until you understand balance on straight airs and 1's because it's the same principles that apply.


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

So far where I'm at is, I've done 270's off hips (probably the easiest), full 360's on step style up jumps, small 360's onto the top flat section of a jump, 360's on small rollers, 360's off drops (sorta like the first video, but less steep), and 360's going off the side of a jump and into the bank on the side. And I'm pretty consistent with flatground 360's also. 

I haven't had much trouble with all the above. I think rotation wise I sorta have an idea of what it takes. It's the whole combining rotation while simultaneously changing your angle from going upwards off the jump, to flattening out, then to nosediving into the landing that trips me out.

I just realized today that you can lean way too into a jump too when trying this. There was a few times where i felt like i was going into a rodeo kind of thing. 

Another problem is I also have a tendency to over rotate when i'm landing. This happens a lot when i 360 on the rollers. I can sorta stop myself by digging into an edge but i don't think there's supposed to be that much momentum when i get to that point. There's a lot of 360's i see (especially when they're 360ing into rails where you really need to land straight) where the guy almost stops the spinning momentum just at around 270 and is just eyeballing the landing, and then whips the the legs around in the last second.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Because hitting real kickers is a whole other discipline from the flat ground tricks you're describing. Even though you are getting some air. 

You will have to spend some time mastering and blasting straight airs so you can work on air awareness, proper body position, and head position (usually the culprit). Once you can hit the medium to large jump line doing controlled straight airs and ones then you can transition to 3s at speed with real airtime. You can develop a lot of bad habits spending too much time on flat ground spins and side hits.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

When spinning backside into a downward slant think about moving your back shoulder towards your front heel instead of moving your front shoulder towards your rear toe.


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

That moving the back shoulder towards the front heel concept really helps. i think moving the front shoulder towards your rear toe is what made me lean back and go off axis like you were all saying. 

I do need to get comfortable on bigger jumps too.


----------

